# TCR comp limited riders..



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

what cassette do you have? On giants spec page it says that the bike comes with a 12-26 but i have a 12-25.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

n1civicsi said:


> what cassette do you have? On giants spec page it says that the bike comes with a 12-26 but i have a 12-25.


Not unless that bike is equipped with Campy . . .

The Giants are usually Shimano equipped and they don't make a 12-26, only a 12-25 and 12-27. It should come with a 12-25.


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

yeah i was kinda puzzled cuz i checked shimano and they dont make a 12-26 but thats what giant says comes with the bike. I thought it must be a misprint.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

SRAM has a 12-26 cassette. My 01 TCR came with a 12-23 SRAM PG-970. So it is possible that Giant was planning to spec a SRAM or just misprinted the Shimano 12-25.


----------

